# Eca



## shanetuff (Feb 22, 2007)

So what is the best and Cheapest ECA out? The "My-Wong" will work too I guess.

I have a hard time paying 60 bucks a bottle when I use to get a bottle of mini thins for 5, a bottle of aspirin for 2, and a box of NO-DOZ for another five.


Has any one found ephedrine HCL offered as a research chem?


----------



## manofsteel69 (Feb 22, 2007)

shane go to alinboard,com and look up tyrone he has a great eca stack from what i have heard and its pretty cheap, tell him tank5469 sent ya.  I am ordering some myself


----------



## shanetuff (Feb 22, 2007)

Is it just me or is there something going with the alinboard site.  The thing keeps shutting down.  If it doesn't do that, it takes a ridiculously long time to load.

They must be working on it or something.

any way I put out a shout to Tyrone and dropped your name tank5469.

Lets see what happens, I guess


----------



## shanetuff (Feb 23, 2007)

Talked to some other people, turns out people make Meth out of the pharm grade Ephedrine.  

Sorry, I dint really follow the trailer park scene.  I had no idea how they made the stuff.


Leave it to the dam club kids and meth heads.  They ruin every thing good.  Look at GHB.  You use to be able to get it at GNC...


----------



## tordon (Feb 23, 2007)

shanetuff said:
			
		

> Talked to some other people, turns out people make Meth out of the pharm grade Ephedrine.
> 
> Sorry, I dint really follow the trailer park scene.  I had no idea how they made the stuff.
> 
> ...



yup they do, I'm not sure what its like in the states, but thats why ephedine is getting harder and harder to get here in canada


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 13, 2007)

Bumping this back up...I wanted to point out that Ephedrine HCL is sometimes used by certain persons to make meth...However, Ephedra can't be used to do this...Ephedra is a plant extract which is Ma Huang Extract...Combo it up with Caffeine and you have yourself a potent fat burner...PM me for this(domestic and international)


----------



## bod1ggity (May 6, 2007)

Bumping this back up, my bro Tyrone shot me a bottle... its def some decent shit... even though my B2 receptors are shot too shit :sniper:


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 19, 2007)

shanetuff said:
			
		

> So what is the best and Cheapest ECA out? The "My-Wong" will work too I guess.
> 
> I have a hard time paying 60 bucks a bottle when I use to get a bottle of mini thins for 5, a bottle of aspirin for 2, and a box of NO-DOZ for another five.
> 
> ...




I use ECA but still prefer Clenbuterol ANYDAY.


----------

